# Some nice snapper and mingos this morning 6/5/21



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Evan , John, and I went out after them this morning . We caught some nice ones and a decent bunch of mingos too ! Made good time going out this morning with nice calm water.....coming in was a little different. Bumpy and wet ! ....but it washed off most of the fish blood and guts. Lol ! But it was a good trip and we had a blast !





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super bunch of fish! That's what it's all about. Congrats!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Way to go get um Russ.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn you guys kicked ass, well done!!! Russ those are some good looking Mingos. Those snappers on the tailgate are monsters!! Glad you guys had fun and all the blood and guts washed off in the rain. Good looking boat BTW!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Those are the best looking mingos I have ever seen. Mingos are better then Red any day of the week! You scored!!!!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hell of a good day! That guy on the right should be on the cover of a magazine or something. Guy on the left, great first mate. Guy in the middle we just bring to call em up.


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow! Nice mess of fish! Getting the snapper and topping it off with quality Mingo makes for an excellent trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul, Russ and crew! Way to go! How far out did you go? Bait of choice?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

How do you rascals get all those Mingos? Everytime I try to hunt them I get nothing but triggers and baby reds.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody. We went about 28 miles out to some of my old numbers. We couldn't find one of my old tried and true spots....I guess aliens got it ....but luckily the other spots produced. We were using northern mackerel and some live baits for the snapper and squid for the mingos. We caught some nice triggers today too, and Evan caught a monster trigger. I caught a cobia but it was only 29 inches. I'm pretty dang sure that I either hooked a goliath or a warsaw today , and I mean a sure nuff grown one ! It ate a live mingo and just sat there on the bottom ! I had to put all I had on the rod just to get it to move ! I've caught a lot of grouper in the past , but this one today was the biggest one that I have ever hooked in to . He eventually just swam back into the structure and cut my leader.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Russ, take 2 advil and sleep in tomorrow. Glad to see you in the gulf again.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MastaBlasta said:


> How do you rascals get all those Mingos? Everytime I try to hunt them I get nothing but triggers and baby reds.


Mingos won't be at every spot . I drop a mingo / trigger rig down there baited with squid to see. If I'm catching nothing but short snapper or triggerfish, I just quit trying for mingos there. Like today we went to some spots that had snapper but no mingos, then we went to a spot that had snapper and mingos, but the mingos were too small there. Then we finally found a spot with some nice mingos. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

MastaBlasta said:


> How do you rascals get all those Mingos? Everytime I try to hunt them I get nothing but triggers and baby reds.


How deep are you and what bait are you using?

I use small hooks, dime sized bits of squid (the quality frozen white stuff, not the thawed and refrozen purple kind) , and if they're picky, long and light fluorocarbon leaders. Generally a minimum of 6' and no heavier than 40 lb flouro. I like to have some bonita on hand just in case they want that better. I like chasing them in at least 100' but we got a keeper 2 miles from the beach this weekend. Out in 150-180' you can get away with chicken rigs from 50 lb mono or larger sabiki rigs and fish bites, but as soon as the bite slows I go to the flouro single hook rigs to keep catching them. Sometimes reeling in ever sooooo slowly like 1/4 turn per second can get em to bite too.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Mingos won't be at every spot . I drop a mingo / trigger rig down there baited with squid to see. If I'm catching nothing but short snapper or triggerfish, I just quit trying for mingos there. Like today we went to some spots that had snapper but no mingos, then we went to a spot that had snapper and mingos, but the mingos were too small there. Then we finally found a





OutsmartedAgain said:


> How deep are you and what bait are you using?
> 
> I use small hooks, dime sized bits of squid (the quality frozen white stuff, not the thawed and refrozen purple kind) , and if they're picky, long and light fluorocarbon leaders. Generally a minimum of 6' and no heavier than 40 lb flouro. I like to have some bonita on hand just in case they want that better. I like chasing them in at least 100' but we got a keeper 2 miles from the beach this weekend. Out in 150-180' you can get away with chicken rigs from 50 lb mono or larger sabiki rigs and fish bites, but as soon as the bite slows I go to the flouro single hook rigs to keep catching them. Sometimes reeling in ever sooooo slowly like 1/4 turn per second can get em to bite too.


I've been looking for them everywhere from 200ft to 60ft. All different types of structures. As soon as we switch to the chicken rigs we are doubling up on triggers almost constantly. Using squid and bonito as well.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

MastaBlasta said:


> I've been looking for them everywhere from 200ft to 60ft. All different types of structures. As soon as we switch to the chicken rigs we are doubling up on triggers almost constantly. Using squid and bonito as well.


Just got to bounce around and keep trying until you find structure with no trigs on it; they can be very annoying out of season. I personally like low relief types of structures or natural bottoms. Look for the fuzz too. This school from last year consisted of *only* mingo.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Guy on the right needs a couple dozen biscuits, he’s gotta be one of them skinny Jean models!👍😂😂😂jk


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Just got to bounce around and keep trying until you find structure with no trigs on it; they can be very annoying out of season. I personally like low relief types of structures or natural bottoms. Look for the fuzz too. This school from last year consisted of *only* mingo.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

halo1 said:


> Guy on the right needs a couple dozen biscuits, he’s gotta be one of them skinny Jean models!👍😂😂😂jk


Need to drop about 20 but I can’t leave the Miller Lite alone on the weekend 🙄


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Evan , John, and I went out after them this morning . We caught some nice ones and decent bunch of mingos too ! Made good time going out this morning with nice calm water.....coming in was a little different. Bumpy and wet ! ....but it washed off most of the fish blood and guts. Lol ! But it was a good trip and we had a blast !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the name pompano king you sure tore up the red color fishes I want see what you do to the pompano must be crazy!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MastaBlasta said:


> I've been looking for them everywhere from 200ft to 60ft. All different types of structures. As soon as we switch to the chicken rigs we are doubling up on triggers almost constantly. Using squid and bonito as well.


go to at least 160 foot fish live/rock bottoms triggers and reds won’t be as thick there but Mingos will


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow...Nice!


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Are the vermillions usually at or close to the bottom or structure, or are they like reds and suspend and hang out away from the structure?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You can often catch them higher in the water column as they will suspend 30 to 40 feet off the bottom. However there are days that they tend to hug the bottom....like on this trip.


----------

